# Wireless Mighty Mouse



## mw84 (Jul 25, 2006)

Not sure if anyone else has noticed or is even interested but Apple have released a wireless version of their Mighty Mouse. Something I've actually been hoping for since the original release.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...re.woa/wo/0.RSLID?mco=BD01B70E&nplm=MA272LL/A


----------



## mindbend (Jul 25, 2006)

That's excellent. Unfortunately, they didn't resolve the MM's achille's heel (for me), which is the horrible "squeeze" mode, which is ergonomically uncomfortable and nowhere near as quick as a dedicated side click button. 

Shame, cuz I love the scrolly ball.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 25, 2006)

I have tried the Mighty Mouse... great mouse for regular work (especially in Final Cut, when I have to scroll left or right)... unfortunately, due to the fact that if you want to do a "secondary click," you have to make sure only that finger is down... it is not good for Halo, when one has to click quickly, and not worry about that. Sad, but true. My search for the perfect Bluetooth mouse continues...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 25, 2006)

also drag>expose>drop is either impossible, or crap.

i would have thought there would be more fanfare, but then again this is mac only.  no windows version, no fanfare....

edit: just found the fanfare... cancel the media attention.


----------



## fryke (Jul 25, 2006)

huh? you mean there _are_ windows drivers? or you mean you found something else that makes you "fanfare"?


----------



## irfaan (Jul 25, 2006)

I wonder if using only one battery:

   a) has a linear relationship to with using two batteries in regards to battery life.
   b) would have any balance implications due to change in center of mass.

Any thoughts?  Explanations?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 26, 2006)

The first Apple Bluetooth Mouse used only one AA battery, and seemed to have quite a good battery life. I assume this one uses mostly the same components for its Bluetooth module and optical sensor. Unfortunately, said Apple Bluetooth Mouse is gathering dust in a corner because a corded Logitech is just a more convenient option for me.

I tried the Mighty Mouse, and would agree with AdamByte: not bad for a work mouse, but completely useless for games. Still, at least Apple seem to be moving in the right direction.


----------



## powermac (Jul 26, 2006)

How often do you have to replace the batteries in wireless mouse, of any brand?


----------



## mw84 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the normal Apple BT mouse and the battery life varies depending on the type you use (obviously) with a decent set of lithium batteries in there like the Energizer ones you originally get with it, I'd say with quite regular usage you get around 2 months.

Like I said though, the battery type can make a huge difference. I'm now using rechargeable Energizers (non lithium) and I get a max of around 1 week out of them before having to recharge.

I haven't ever used a mighty mouse yet but since apple started to supply them by default with their desktop machines, I've really hoped they'd make a wireless version of it before I got my next Mac.


----------



## Qion (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I've had two Microsoft wireless laser mouses, and I can say I didn't change the batteries for at least a month at a time. 

I think that the Mighty Mouse is a bit ugly. It's simple and elegant sure... but the Scroll Ball looks out of place and gaudy to me. Just like a pimple on a smooth visage, it seems to pop out and ooze with something other than beauty.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 27, 2006)

logitech mouses have rechargable propritary batteries, much like ipod.  you jsut drop it in it's contact cradle every so often, or at the end of the night or what ever.  the way apple _should_ have done it....


----------



## gphillipk (Jul 28, 2006)

according to the Apple site, it only works with Tiger. that's another reason not to be excited about it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 28, 2006)

lots of things need tiger.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 28, 2006)

Qion said:


> I think that the Mighty Mouse is a bit ugly. It's simple and elegant sure... but the Scroll Ball looks out of place and gaudy to me. Just like a pimple on a smooth visage, it seems to pop out and ooze with something other than beauty.



I won't mention what the little scroll ball reminds me of I could be banned


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 28, 2006)

Esquilinho said:


> I won't mention what the little scroll ball reminds me of I could be banned



Hmmm....I think I know what you may be referring to; I have an overwhelming urge to toy with it with my tongue.


----------



## Esquilinho (Jul 28, 2006)

Mobius Rex said:


> Hmmm....I think I know what you may be referring to; I have an overwhelming urge to toy with it with my tongue.



WEEHA!


----------



## Veljo (Jul 28, 2006)

Overall I think the original Mighty Mouse sucked, and this one does too. I think the whole touch sensitive button thing is terrible, and the scroll ball is absolutely shocking. I've never used anything so flimsy and small in my whole life.


----------



## Qion (Jul 28, 2006)

I think Mobius Rex is on to something with the tongue thing...

That ball could definitely use some caressing, because it's not going to get any emotional support from looks...


----------



## adambyte (Jul 29, 2006)

... Apparently everybody on this board is a Squeezy McFeelPants.... Shame on all of you.

Having said that, yes, I'd use my tongue. WHAAAAA?!?


----------

